# Wood Treks



## Mizer

http://woodtreks.com/I stumbled upon this site while searching for some info on building inlay strips. Looks pretty good.


----------



## Daren

It is a neat site, Keith is a member here, just not very active. (busy with his site I reckon)




.


----------



## alexfleming9

Mizer said:


> http://woodtreks.com/I stumbled upon this site while searching for some info on building inlay strips. Looks pretty good.



this is really a wonderful and full of information site. I really enjoyed it to read your post. You given link is also so much beneficial related to this types of information.


----------



## Mark G

I stumbled across woodtreks.com today while researching hand plane tuning and usage. Very high quality guidance, and the price is right.


----------



## Tennessee Tim

Thanks Mizer,

Have a Blessed and prosperous Day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------

